# Bile vomit with bone bits, normal?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis had been on a part kibble, part raw diet this summer with no issues except an occasional bile barf in the early mornings. Sometimes I would find bits of veggies that he stole from the birds--what I presumed to be the culprit. He recently turned a year old and I made it official...no more kibble! (a big thanks to the encouragement and information on this forum) :redface:
It's been a couple weeks and he's doing great. He's even had 2 organ meals already with no issues. 

I gave him a beef rib yesterday and he threw up in the middle of the night and again throughout the day. Mostly yellow bile/liquid with what looks like tiny bone bits. It's only his second time eating beef rib and his teeth have gotten stronger and his chewing skills have drastically improved since the last time, so he was actually able to tear bits of bone off the end of the rib. Is he throwing up because the bone is irritating his stomach? Could he just not be used to digesting beef bone since it's harder and his sources of bone are usually from chicken, fish, etc? I'm just curious because he usually only throws up bile when he was first introduced or when he manages to steal things like celery or carrots from the birds that he cannot really digest.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

mine will do that every now and then,, the main thing to look out for is vomiting after eating and drinking, and a HARDENING of the stomach. the stomach should always feel like a water balloon (soft and squishy), Three surgeries have taught me that ( all non food related).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds normal for feeding beef ribs. They tend to be fatty and rich plus the bones are more dense, all of which could cause a dog to vomit like yours has been. Eventually a dog will get used to eating these without issue.


----------

